

We Work in Philly – Startup Map - twelsonrossman
http://technicallyphilly.com/2013/01/28/weworkinphilly-startup-map

======
hellopat
Philly is slowly becoming a vibrant tech hub. Props to all who organize events
in the area and create things like this!

~~~
sunyata
I'm originally from outside Philly and this is quite interesting to me.

The question is though, do you have to show up for work in business dress?
Whenever I am back there, it always seems so formal to me.

Here in Seattle, life, dress and is so mellow and casual - especially in
business attitude. I prefer it that way, which is why I am here and not
there..

~~~
phillytom
Typically the new tech companies very casual - the larger existing companies
are more like you remember. The number of startups, involved people and events
has grown considerably - even over the last 5 years - e.g.
<http://redsnakephilly.org> is a great upcoming event - Python and RUby groups
team up and it's one of the best local tech events of the year - there will be
200+ there.

------
lowglow
Is there something similar for San Francisco?

------
rexreed
Baltimore, not too far away, is quite popping as well -- in fact there's quite
a bit of sharing between the Philly, Baltimore, and DC communities. Check out
the maps at <http://foster.ly/map> and <http://map.baltimoretech.net/>

And, TechBreakfast is coming to Philadelphia soon! This means a link between
the "Lower Acela Corridor" tech regions - check it out at
<http://www.meetup.com/techbreakfast>

------
awwstn2
This quite different in that it focuses more on events and spaces than on
specific companies, but still a pretty cool map of the Seattle startup scene:
[http://startupseattle.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/Startup...](http://startupseattle.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/Startup-Community-Guide.pdf)

------
brianbreslin
Miami has something similar <http://mapyourstartup.com> 200 or so listed,
though i think we could really have like 500+ if they all came out of the
woodworks.

------
davezatch
There's also one for Berlin: <http://berlinstartups.com/> 109 currently
listed.

